# Oil cap - Which side?



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey guys- I'm brand new to this. I am from Maryland and have an appointment to go out to Ohio on Friday to look at a 1965 REAL GTO. The car looks gorgeous in pictures and the special order paint job makes it a 1 of 1.
I do have a question. In preparing myself for the trip I have looked at many pics and videos of GTO's. I notice on some the oil cap is thru the left valve cover (when standing and looking under the hood). On others it is on the right side. What's the difference? Is one "right" or "wrong"?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I don't know the difference, but the '65 is on the passenger side.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

As OMT sez ..


----------

